# Looking for a DTG printing partner



## andy7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi! I am looking for a DTG printing partner is USA. I can provide you around 300-500 orders a month and maybe a lot more orders, but instead I want a reasonable price for processing my orders and quality. I print mainly on BellaCanvas 3001, Gildan 64000, BellaCanvas 3005 and other type of shirts. If you have a Brother GTX or and Epson F2100 and want to make additional income please reply and we will discuss all the details.


----------



## kiki82 (Jun 13, 2011)

I can help with bulk DTG printing. 
[email protected]


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

We can help with White Sublimation printing on dark cottons.
AL


----------



## stampedapparel (Nov 10, 2019)

hello, we do not use F2100's but we do have 6 F2000's in operation now. Would love to talk more .

Jay Wilson
706-288-9551


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. 

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, click the Report Bad Post button and report it to us so we can determine if it should be moved. Only then can you offer your services without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.​


----------



## beano22 (Aug 23, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## andy7 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anybody who is interested for doing some contract printing? I am open to new collaboration, monthly volume around 200-500 orders. Please pm me with your rates. Thank you.


----------

